# Safe Wash in Edinburgh



## mikeycivic

Hi guys! Thanks to the lack of a driveway where I live in Edinburgh, I'd be keen to know of any car washes that do a safe job in and around Edinburgh city centre. Would be willing to travel a bit to somewhere good.

Many thanks!
Michael


----------



## Shug

Sainsburys at craigleith have a couple of diy wash bays. As does shell station on seafield road, and at Crewe toll (tho that's closed for refurbishment at mo) 
There's a touchless wash place on ferry road that use autostart stuff (dunno what tho)
Bound to be plenty others but that's all that comes to mind at no (As you can prob tell, I live in North of city)


----------



## J Henderson

Infinity Car Care (Infinity Wax) are in Newbridge


----------



## beambeam

In the past I have used the BP garage just up from Tollcross. It's one of the few coin operated jetwashes and there is plenty of space next to the bays to work in peace if you get harassed by a cab driver wanting to move you for his nightly rinse.


----------



## mikeycivic

Giving this thread a bump to see if we can get any more suggestions of hand car washes that use mitts and good products etc. Too cold at the moment to be doing my own car next at a garage jet wash!

I'm also thinking about picking up one of the Carbon Collective pump action snow foamers for the times where a foam & rinse will do (not often, ha!). Has anyone tried them yet?


----------

